

Show HN: App Theta Estimates Competitors' Revenue - andrewljohnson
http://apptheta.com/

======
bhouston
From the website: > Step 1: "Sync your app sales reports to see sales trends
and competitor predictions."

Is that the main way in which you estimate app sales, because everyone syncs
up their own sales and the you share it with competitors? Or do you merely use
the actual sales data to train machine learning algorithms to better predict
the actual?

~~~
andrewljohnson
Just as you say, we're using "sales data to train machine learning algorithms"
\- and then we display these estimates for your app categories.

Some larger shops instead use App Theta with their private data. That's our
basic business model - use it for free, or pay to keep your sales out of the
public training data, while still using the system.

Also, please check out this FAQ:
[http://apptheta.com/faq/](http://apptheta.com/faq/) \- we'd love to have
comments on how we talk about the service.

